# 

## _PiotR_

Witam,
mam pytanie
czy ten filtr wymaga oczyszczania?
rozumiem, że trzeba spuścić całą wodę z instalacji?
http://www.hydro-systems.pl/Invena/f...2012%20(4).jpg

dodatkowo mam pytanie:
dlaczego montuje się zawór różnicowy równolegle z pompą?
on jest konieczny? bo ja nie mam takiego...

----------

